# Nordelectronica warranty now and future 2007 onwards Swift ?



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi, 
Having had multiple failures on all the Nord manufactured components in my Ace Airstream - awaiting fitting of the ???? fusebox which has now arrived at my dealers after a 6 or more week wait, can Swift advise if there is to be any extended warranty on the Nord components given the high failure rate of chargers.control panels and fuse boxes? 
And also future warranty procedures,now that the collect/repair and deliver service I have been using with Nord has been removed - this used to take 3 or 4 days without the need to journey all the way to my dealer! 
I am advised that Swift have kicked Nord out due to the high failure rate of components? and service under warranty is now via dealer to Swift then to Italy?????? 
My concern is that on every longish trip one or more of the Nord components has failed - who will pay post warranty? - I have never known chargers/control panels/fuse boxes fail in any make of motorhome on as scale as these from Nord 
Regards Ray


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Ray,

We are aware of the issue with Nord chargers, and I think this has been well documented on this and other forums. To recap, a number of chargers were fitted with a faulty sub-component, which was unknown to us or Nord.

The warranty process (whether being handled by us or Nord) should not affect the end user of our product, and a replacement unit will always be sent to the dealer. In some extreme cases (i.e. a customer is on holiday when the charger failed), we can / will send the charger directly to the customer. However, as the charger fails after just a few hours, I would suspect that all the chargers that will failed have already failed during the summer holiday season. Replacement chargers sent to affected customers do not have the same issue.

I would add, however, a number of our other suppliers also handle their own warranty claims, and all warranty claims are placed directly on them.

I am not aware of high levels of failing fuse boxes or control panels, either through a manufacturing defect or another issue. Inevitably, some electrical items will fail, and while we are sorry for the inconvenience this causes, we will always try to send replacement parts to the dealers as quick as possible.

At the moment, there maybe slightly longer delays in the expected delivery times of replacement parts, due to the almost 2 week shutdown by most companies over Christmas.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Ash,I am a bit surprised that you are "not aware"of a high level of failing fuseboxes.I am on my 5th one in 12 months!I know others who have had lots of problems too.What is a"high level"of failing boxes would you say.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Ovalball,

Based on the information we see (as Technical), I haven't been made aware of any data that shows we have a issue with the Nord control panels and fuse boxes, only the known problem with the chargers, and that was some four - six months ago.

I can certainly ask our QA and Customer Care departments if they are aware of anything through their data, but it certainly hasn't been raised in any meeting / discussion I am aware off.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi Ash 
Thanks for your looking into my query - The problems of control panels have been well documented on the forum ditto fuse boxes 
I have had 3 fuse box failures and a new one waiting at Marquis for fitting,
I have lost count of the times both Marquis and later Nord sorted out the control pane problems 
Do I take it that the dealers CAN do an instant exchange on faulty units and that Nord will still deal direct with me and collect/repair/return as set up by Kath before she left Swift
Regards Ray


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Ray,

Yes, your dealer is able to do an instant exchange on any faulty component (not just Nord parts), providing they have the right part(s) in stock. They can them complete the warranty paperwork afterwards, and receive the replacement, which they can use as stock.

It would be up to Nord to answer the question whether they will deal directly with you, and not through your dealer, simply because your dealer has the right paperwork and process to submit a claim for both the parts and labour, and receive any payment(s), if there are some due. We would have no objections either way.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

SwiftGroup said:


> Hi Ovalball,
> 
> Based on the information we see (as Technical), I haven't been made aware of any data that shows we have a issue with the Nord control panels and fuse boxes, only the known problem with the chargers, and that was some four - six months ago.
> 
> ...


This is the problem I have on my MH ash

Apparently you have run out of replacements

My dealer says it is a serious problem

I think a good idea will be for you to put an upgraded/alternative box in our MH's

Thanks in advance

wups


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

ovalball said:


> Ash,I am a bit surprised that you are "not aware"of a high level of failing fuseboxes.I am on my 5th one in 12 months!I know others who have had lots of problems too.What is a"high level"of failing boxes would you say.


Interesting Ovalball

Mine has failed after three months and my dealers electrician tells me there are many failures and issues with this equipment.

I'll keep you informed

wups


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Wupert said:


> I think a good idea will be for you to put an upgraded/alternative box in our MH's


Hi Wups,

I'm afraid that is not easily done. Your vehicle was built and configured using the Nord hardware, which is really the "brains" behind the entire MH, and is integral to the operation of the MH, from everything from the fridge operation to the lights.

To change this to another system would be nearly impossible to achieve, without replacing a significant amount of the wiring harness, components and some furniture, within your vehicle. It would be similar to trying to fit a Mazda 2 ECU and harness to a Ford Fiesta, even though they share the same under-pinning's, significant changes will need to be made to achieve this.

Just to add, the issue with your fusebox, as I understand it, is due to the habitation relay, within the fusebox, becoming stuck. While the fusebox itself is still functioning, the easiest solution is to replace the entire unit.

Thanks

Ash


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

SwiftGroup said:


> Wupert said:
> 
> 
> > I think a good idea will be for you to put an upgraded/alternative box in our MH's
> ...


Hi Ash

Some brain in my/your MH

Maybe the fridge replacement sorted by Thetford is down to the Fuse box and not Thetford

Am I along with many others to expect a lifetime of free replacement fridges, control panels and fuse boxes from Swifts

wups


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*future failures ????*

Hi Ash, 
I think Wups like myself and others are concerned that following failures of the three major components of this integrated system (in my case multiple failures on all three ie control panel/fuse box/charger) what happens once the warranty runs out? 
I would expect these components to last the life of my motorhome as has been the case with all my previous vehicles 
If Swift are convinced that the replacements are now fit for purpose is there not a case to give the owners of affected models an extended warranty on these three items ? 
My replacement fuse box is with my dealer awaiting fitting following an extended delay due to none availability of replacements and I am advised the part was returned to Italy for repair? 
The charger will be fitted when the fitting kit for my replacement hab door eventually arrives - why do the fitting kits not come with the door? 
Regards Ray


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Ray,

I understand your concerns, however, I'm afraid that I cannot authorise / comment on extended warranties on any of our products. This question should be raised with our Customer Care team, who will be glad to answer your concerns. If you drop them an e-mail / letter with all your details (including your chassis number), they can then offer their comments, with the full history of your Motorhome.

With regards to the replacement door, I’m sure you will understand that this door is used on different models of Swift Motorhomes, with different colours, graphics and construction. Therefore, we have given all dealers a “configuration” matrix, to allow them to easily find the correct door to order (i.e. colour) and associated fixing kit, depending on the Motorhome.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

SwiftGroup said:


> Hi Ray,
> 
> I understand your concerns, however, I'm afraid that I cannot authorise / comment on extended warranties on any of our products. This question should be raised with our Customer Care team, who will be glad to answer your concerns. If you drop them an e-mail / letter with all your details (including your chassis number), they can then offer their comments, with the full history of your Motorhome.
> 
> ...


Hi Ash

I am led to believe that there is a serious problem with the leisure electrics

A normal company response is a simple recall to rectify the problems (rather than wait for things to go wrong)

Do I also understand that Swift have changed the manufacturer of the failing components ?

Can you satisfy my concerns about long term failure of the faulty components?

Wups


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Wups,

It is true that in 2010 we are using a different hardware supplier, but this was for a number of different reasons, some commercial and some logistical. It would be unfair to assume that the supplier change was simply down to faulty chargers.

I am not sure what assurances I can offer you that the hardware used in Swift products for the last 3+ years will not (or ever) fail. It is regrettable that a number of customers, on MH Facts, seem to have recurring issues, but all I can say that there are a large number of customers with Nord hardware (both on Motorhomes and Caravans) that have not had an issue in the last 3 years.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

SwiftGroup said:


> Hi Wups,
> 
> It is true that in 2010 we are using a different hardware supplier, but this was for a number of different reasons, some commercial and some logistical. It would be unfair to assume that the supplier change was simply down to faulty chargers.
> 
> ...


Hi Ash thanks for prompt reply

The assurance I am interested in is if my electrics fail on a regular basis then Swift will always repair them if the failure occurs in a stated/agreed warranty period after the fitting of the replacement.

Wups


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Wups,

I can assure you that, should any component fail, within the Swift Group Warranty Terms outlined in your handbook and on-line, that the component will be replaced, even if it has been replaced in the past.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

SwiftGroup said:


> Hi Wups,
> 
> I can assure you that, should any component fail, within the Swift Group Warranty Terms outlined in your handbook and on-line, that the component will be replaced, even if it has been replaced in the past.
> 
> ...


Top stuff


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Dare I ask Mr Swift which system they will be replacing the Nordeltronic equipment with? I sincerely hope it is not Schaudt as the reliability record of Electroblock power supplies has been seen to be not to good.

Thank you

C.


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*poll maybe?*

Maybe we need to ask all swift/ace/besse members if they have had problems with the control panel/charger/fusebox - this would give Swift some better idea of the problem and yes I agree not one dealer has posted - go on JCM how many have you changed and do you have stock ready for your customers
Regards Ray


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*silence*

Well Wups,
The silence is deafening, we are sure via other threads that this is a major issue and will cost the owners £££££££ as you have to replace like with like 
Is it - dealers silent as second hand customers may ask questions? owners who want to get rid once the warranty expires and dont want the subject aired?
I for one need to keep my m/h and fear the cost implications as I can't replace the Nord faulty kit with any other make ?
What I am asking is, will the repaired/exchange kit be better than that fitted in production and give the service life expected of modern electrics 
Ray


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

For 2010 we have replaced Nordelectronica as our hardware supplier with Sargents. This now means all our harnessing and hardware are form the same source.
Andy


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

SwiftGroup said:


> For 2010 we have replaced Nordelectronica as our hardware supplier with Sargents. This now means all our harnessing and hardware are form the same source.
> Andy


Hi Andy

Where can I get this much needed mod done?

I do hope its Carafit


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Wups,

As per my last post, it would be nearly impossible to change a 2009 system to a 2010 system. A new harness kit (with the correct connectors), new hardware and some new furniture pieces would be required. 

As the changes are significant, with unknown results, it is not a modification we have studied, and is not a change we would be willing to endorse.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## andymac (Aug 20, 2008)

Ray, you have PM


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*We will all pay soon?*

Hi all,
Just thought worth bringing the subect of Electrical component failure up again as there have been several more "isolated" cases of Battery Charger/Fuse Box/Control Panel failure 
I also note that even St John of Cross has stated that the failure of Nord Battery chargers is a known issue!!! so is Fuse Box/Control panel failure !!
My question is what can we expect from Swift once the warranty runs out on these known defective components 
Will there be some good will here ? In my own case I have had multiple failure on all three not one has lasted 12 months (van is in now having another new fuse board fitted) 
Regards Ray


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Ray
We will look at each case individually along with the circumstances and history behind the case.
Thanks
Andy


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Ash,
If you see this I have sent Swift a PM, today we went out to our Bolero MH which is on EHU to find the control panel was not functioning correctly. It was not showing being on EHU and some of the functions have failed. Is this the sort of this that has happened to others?

I would appreciate any advise on my next step to take. Ours is a 2008 680FB and this is the first trouble we have had.

Ian & Col.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: We will all pay soon?*



airstream said:


> I also note that even St John of Cross ...........Regards Ray


Hi Ray,

I am but a mere mortal like you all but if you are going to elevate me into the sainthood,............ Saint Peter please although John is my second name :lol: :lol:

Peter


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Ian,

I have seen your PM, and have sent you a response. It is possible to perform a "reset" by removing all power to the Motorhome, and I would try this first, to see if it clears the error.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*St Pete*

Hi St Pete,
A case of buttering you up ready for the HUGE p/x you will give me when I come over to trade in my Ace
Regards Ray or St Vincent? for those who like a drop


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Ash,

Thanks for taking the trouble to get back to me on a Sunday, I assume in your own time. 

I disconected the power to the rear of the control unit as suggested and it has all returned to nomal and we shall keep an eye on it in the future.


Once again many thanks.

Ian & Col.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Ian,

That’s great news. I'm guessing there was an error in the communication between the fusebox and control panel, which is "reset" by disconnecting the data cable.

If it does happen again, and assuming it was just an error, then the only affect is the display being wrong, it should not affect any of the systems.

Thanks,

Ash


----------

